# 8-Year-Old Boy Hung in Southern Afghanistan



## George Costanza (Jul 24, 2011)

WSJ: Militant Evil-Doers Hang 8-Year-Old Boy in Southern Afghanistan


----------



## Grace (Jul 24, 2011)

Yet we pour money into their coffers.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Yet we pour money into their coffers.



The Taliban?  How so?  I know that several years ago, there was a controversial portion of a defense bill that provided for funding to Taliban who _renounced_ the insurgency in Afghanistan and who _ceased supporting_ the Taliban.

Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Yet we pour money into their coffers.
> ...



The Afghan government is corrupt, some of the money we give them probably does find its way to the Taliban. Fuck I guarantee you some of the money we give Pakistan definently does go to the Pakistani Taliban, horrible story by the way, just fuckin horrible.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Isn't it?  I had a nightmare about it last night.  Not good.  Jerks.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 1, 2011)

When are we going to realize that we are not going to defeat this nation. Russia could not do it in the 80s and we are not going to do it.  Pull our guys out and save the dough. Protect us from our shores.


----------



## Jos (Aug 2, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> WSJ: Militant Evil-Doers Hang 8-Year-Old Boy in Southern Afghanistan



How barbaric, Maybe The US should send the Taliban some US Made Drones, show them savages how to kill children Humanely 
US drones kill 100&#039;s children daily. Former US military personnel resistance - National Human Rights | Examiner.com


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > WSJ: Militant Evil-Doers Hang 8-Year-Old Boy in Southern Afghanistan
> ...



If those children were killed it was an accident, these scumbags kidnapped this young boy and killed him on purpose once his father didn't comply with his demands. Totally different situations.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> How barbaric, Maybe The US should send the Taliban some US Made Drones, show them savages how to kill children Humanely
> US drones kill 100's children daily. Former US military personnel resistance - National Human Rights | Examiner.com



Most people here are disconnected from reality. 
They have their self-perception of "Mother Theresa" whilst swinging the colt. 

And the sources in the 1st post are very dubious.
There is no reliable source at all.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 2, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > How barbaric, Maybe The US should send the Taliban some US Made Drones, show them savages how to kill children Humanely
> ...



Of course because Muslims don't do things like that.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 2, 2011)

Police: Houston Mother Kills 5 Children
Police Discover Children Inside Home
EmailPrintHOUSTON -- Police discovered five children dead inside a southeast Houston home around 10 a.m. Wednesday.

Police said that they were called to a home in the 900 block of Beachcomber Lane in Clear Lake after receiving a telephone call from the mother, Andrea Yates.

Yates, 36, was taken away in handcuffs by police and was charged with multiple capital murder charges Wednesday night.

When police arrived, they found five children dead inside the home, police said.

Yates answered the door and allegedly told police that she had killed her children. They believe that Yates drowned all five children, police said.

Police: Houston Mother Kills 5 Children - Houston News Story - KPRC Houston


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Police: Houston Mother Kills 5 Children
> Police Discover Children Inside Home
> EmailPrintHOUSTON -- Police discovered five children dead inside a southeast Houston home around 10 a.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...



And this has what to do with what happened in Afghanistan?


----------



## Jos (Aug 2, 2011)

was that an accident too?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> was that an accident too?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



The original report that I read said that the savages had gouged out the boys eyes before they throttled him.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 2, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



Thats disgusting, but of course the apologists for radical Islam will just deny it happened like ekrem did, or pull up reports of murders in the US to try and delfect.


----------



## Jos (Aug 2, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



So post a link to "The original report" as I cant find one

*Pentagon launches foreign news websites*


> WASHINGTON &#8212; The Pentagon is setting up a global network of foreign-language news websites, including an Arabic site for Iraqis, and hiring local journalists to write current events stories and other content that promote U.S. interests and counter insurgent messages.
> 
> The news sites are part of a Pentagon initiative to expand "Information Operations" on the Internet. Neither the initiative nor the Iraqi site, www.Mawtani.com, has been disclosed publicly.


http://www.usatoday.com/news/military/2008-04-30-sites_N.htm


----------



## JStone (Aug 30, 2011)

Jos said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > WSJ: Militant Evil-Doers Hang 8-Year-Old Boy in Southern Afghanistan
> ...



How barbaric that the medieval Muslim culture sanctions honor killings of their own children with no penalties in sharia law.  

allahu fucku.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovebears65 said:


> When are we going to realize that we are not going to defeat this nation. Russia could not do it in the 80s and we are not going to do it.  Pull our guys out and save the dough. Protect us from our shores.



our shores are going to attack us!!??


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

Jos said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > WSJ: Militant Evil-Doers Hang 8-Year-Old Boy in Southern Afghanistan
> ...



How humanely did your shitty spain kill children during the reconquest, stupid twat?  Reconquista - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## logical4u (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



You mean after the muslims taught them how to seriously subdue an enemy?  Spain kicked butt.  It was ugly and necessary because muslim extremist will not back down for anything less.  Even in the ME where people are getting an idea of what could be: an unwalled house, unkidnapped family members, resources going towards building a future: the muslim extremists have to remind them, brutally every day that if they are unwilling to deceive, destroy, and love death, their family members will suffer.   The same people that say this is a peaceful 'religion' will not have the guts to decry Sharia law as the most evil, repressive system on the face of the earth.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

logical4u said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Spain kicked butt?  Took 800 years for the losers to expel the Muzzies, a little bit longer than expected because of the customary 18-hour/day siestas.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 31, 2011)

"we may forgive you for killing our sons, but we will never forgive you for making us kill yours". Golda Meir.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2011)

As head of the Jewish Agency Political Department, Meir called the mass exodus of Arabs before the War of Independence in 1948 as "dreadful" and likened it to what had befallen the Jews in Nazi-occupied Europe.

Gee I love a socialists Jew


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> As head of the Jewish Agency Political Department, Meir called the mass exodus of Arabs before the War of Independence in 1948 as "dreadful" and likened it to what had befallen the Jews in Nazi-occupied Europe.
> 
> Gee I love a socialists Jew



You made that up, dink.  

The Arab leaders urged their own people to evacuate.  The war of independnece was launched by the Rabs.

Maybe, open a history book so I don't have to cut your balls off in public


----------



## Avatar9 (Aug 31, 2011)

You meant _hanged_, right?


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

Trajan said:


> "we may forgive you for killing our sons, but we will never forgive you for making us kill yours". Golda Meir.



"Peace will come when the Arabs will love their children more than they hate us"  Golda Meir


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > As head of the Jewish Agency Political Department, Meir called the mass exodus of Arabs before the War of Independence in 1948 as "dreadful" and likened it to what had befallen the Jews in Nazi-occupied Europe.
> ...



Sorry, I left out da link

Endless War New York Times, May 4, 2008


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > As head of the Jewish Agency Political Department, Meir called the mass exodus of Arabs before the War of Independence in 1948 as "dreadful" and likened it to what had befallen the Jews in Nazi-occupied Europe.
> ...



stop thinking about my nut sac,Isee u drolling, by the vie, the docs cut it off after my prostate cancer, so your too late.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The Arabs initiated the '48 war against Israel, dink.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



so, what about it! everbody knows, but that has nothing to do with what Golda said.
I mma half Jew, I got the operation, now I can go to the pool up to my waist in the Jew community swimming pool.


----------



## Avatar9 (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> The Arabs initiated the '48 war against Israel, dink.


Wrong. The surrounding nations (sans Jordan, which had a pact with Israel) came to the defense of the native Arab population, which was suffering in a brutal campaign of repression and ethnic cleansing at the hands of the Israelis.

Israel started the war against the Palestinians, then the other nations came to the defense of the Palestinians.

Why do you lie?


----------

